# إلى كل اخ سوداني او درس في السودان او يعرف عنها



## المهندس حربي (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اريد ان اسألكم واتمنى ان تجيبوني , ما هي افضل جامعة سودانية تقوم بتدريس الهندسة الكيميائية
ومن افضل جامعة الجزيرة ام جامعة الخرطوم . واريد ان اسألكم ايضا ما هي الشروط التي تتشرطها الجامعات السودانية على الطلاب الاجانب وخاصة الذين انهوا دراستهم الثانوية في مملكة البحرين 
(اي ما هو المعدل المطلوب ) وايضا هل التكلفة الدراسية غالية بالنسبة للمغترب . ومتى يتم التسجيل للجامعات خاصة الطلاب الأجانب (اي متى التاريخ الذي يتم التسجيل فيه ) . وشكرا اعذروني على اسئلتي الكثيرة اتمنى ان تساعدوني .​


----------



## mohannadko (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس الافضل طبعا جامعة الخرطوم طبعا لكن السعر اعلى من جامعة الجزيرة مع العلم ان جامعة الجزيرة من اقوى الجامهات العربية


----------



## اكيني (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم احب ان اضيف للاخ الباشمهندس عن افضل الجامعات الني تدرس الهندسة الكيميائة في السودان هي جامعة الجزيرة وجامعة الخرطوم حاليا وتبدا الدراسة اللاجانب مع بداية العام شهر يناير للبكلاريوس اما الماجستير يعلن عنه في مواقع هذه الجامعات وتكاليف الدراسة ليست باهظة وتفييم الشهادات وتعادل بوزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي .


----------



## الطيب تلودي (8 مايو 2009)

والله لكل جامعه منهم ميزاتها فجامعة الخرطوم تعمل بالنظام البريطاني اما جامعة الجزيرة فهي تعمل وفق النظام الامريكي وهي الافضل من ناحية الكورسات اما بخصوص المصاريف الدراسيه فهي 2500$ وتخضع الشهادة الثانويه للتعليم العالي للمعادله


----------



## البلاتين (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحب بالجميع في هذا الصرح العاتي .. وتحية مخصوصة لود تلودي ...:77:
بالنسبة لأسئلتك اخي مهندس حربي كالاتي :-
1. أفضل الجامعات السودانية التي تدرس تخصص الهندسة الكيميائية هي جامعة الجزيرة وذلك للأسباب التالية :-
- النظام الدراسي نظام اميركي يعتمد على نظام الكيرف بالنسبة للمعدل وعدد الساعات وكذلك نظام الفصول الدراسية 4 اشهر دراسة وشهرين اجازة للسمستر الواحد وهكذا ...
- هيئة التدريس مخصوصة بكلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة الكيميائية من الدكاترة والبروفات المميزين 
- المعامل والبرامج الإلكترونية - برامج المحاكاة - متقدمة و...
2- انصحك بجامعة الجزيرة اكثر من جامعة الخرطوم لصيتها القوي على مستوى الوطن العربي وافريقيا اكاديميا ومن ناحية اجتماعية هنالك طلاب كثر من دول الخليج يدرسون بكليات الهندسة والطب والصيدلة .. ( توفر مناخ اكاديمي ثقافي اجتماعي قلما توجد بجامعة سودانية اخرى )
3- تقع جامعة الجزيرة بمدينة ودمدني ( تبعد من العاصمة الخرطوم مسافة 120 كلم تقريبا -ساعتين -) مدينة هادئة والسكن فيها متوفر بشكل ممتاز وفيها جو طلابي وترفيهي رائع .
4-القبول يبدا بشهر 9 وتبدأ الدراسة بشهر 11 .. الرسوم الدراسية 2500دولار للعام الدراسي وربما تكن 3000 دولار للقبول لهذا العام ..
5-تخرج جامعة الجزيرة مهندس كيميائي عام يمكنه العمل باي مجال من المجالات الصناعية ( البترول - الأدوية - الأسمنت - السكر - الأسلحة و... ) اما جامعة الخرطوم فتكون مرتبطة بتخصص محدد حسب مشروع تخرجك بالسنة الأخيرة ...
6- الاخلاق العالية لهيئة التدريس على مستوى كلية الهندسة ولدي معرفة شخصية بالسيد عميد الكلية ونائبه واعضاء هيئة التدريس بالكلية ..

أخي مستعد لخدمتك ونتمنى لك حياة أكاديمية موفقة في ربوع جامعة الجزيرة - حامعة التميز العلمي-

لمزيد من التفاصي وللتواصل هذا هو رقم جوالي ( موجود بالسودان حتى نهاية شهر مايو الجاري لتقديم اي مساعدة ... 00249923016789 مهندس كيميائي أبونواف .. وبريدي الإلكتروني هو [email protected] ))


مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ..


ودمتم سالمين،،


----------



## seeeda (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم .....
يا مهندسين الان جامعة العلوم والتقانة من اصبحت مجهزه باحدث التقنيات أكثر تحديثاً من جميع الجامعات في السودان في تخصص الهندسة الكيميائية ويقوم على رئس ذلك البروفسير الوحيد في السودان في تخصص الهندسة الكيميائة أ.د ابراهيم حسن. بالنسبة لتكاليف ليس مرتفعة مقارنة بما تحصل عليه من تجارب عملية أكثر من نظريه..... وشكرا


----------



## محمد عزيز (16 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الاكارم
الاخ حربي سأل اسئلة محددة ينبغي الرد يكون على قدر السؤال و ليس ابراز مميزات الجامعات التي درستم بها لكل جامعة طريقة تدريس تختلف عن الاخرى حسب البرنامج و النظام المتبع. ونقول للاخ سيدا (اسم تبختري) لا تفرح و صحح معلوماتك هنالك عدد من البروفات و الاساتذة الاجلاء ببلدنا الحبيب . مستوى الجامعة يقاس بعدد من المعايير القياسية منها عدد الدفعات التي خرجتها الجامعة و دورهم في الحياة العملية بالاضافة لعدد البحوث العملية التي قام بها طلاب الجامعة وهذان المعياران تفتقدهم جامعة علوم التقانة. و اشير هنا إلى ان طاقم التدريس يمكن ان يدرس في اكثر من جامعة بالذات في التخصصات النادرة. 
من حيث العراقة و التاريخ فجامعة الخرطوم صاحبة القدح المعلى تليها جامعة الجزيرة التي انتشر طلابها بسرعة البرق في كافة المجالات الصناعية (البترول - البتروكيماويات- الاسمنت - معالجة المياه ... على سبيل المثال لا الحصر) ما يميز جامعة الجزيرة طاقم التدريس الذي وفرت له ادارة الجامعة جو مهني مستقر - سكن داخل حرم الجامعة- رواتب مميزة و الاهم من ذلك كله بجامعة الجزيرة عدد 2 مجمع "عمليات وحدات طبيعية" operational units به اكثر من 16 وحدة صناعية مصغرة تغطي كافة الصناعات الكيمائية من وحدات تقطير بانواعه المختلفة + وحدات التجفيف ....الخ غير متوفرة ببقية الجامعات السودانية مما يساعد الطالب على فهم و ادراك تام للعملية الكيميائية اي اهتمام اكثر بالجانب العملي و التطبيق المباشر 
هنالك فرق بسيط في الكورسات التي تدرس بين جامعتي الجزيرة و الخرطوم للتأكد يرجى الاتصال بالجامعات. 


دعوة للتواصل الحر ونبذ التعصب

محمد عزيز


----------



## هند حسن ادم (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أنا بس حبيت اوضح معلومة للأخ اللي قال ان في جامعة الخرطوم الطالب يتخرج بتخصص حسب مشروع التخرج في السنة الأخيرة و هذا الكلام غير صحيح أبدا


----------



## mohannadko (17 مايو 2009)

احب ان اضيف انو جامعة الجزيرة بالنسبة للنوع الكورسات انو كلية الهندسة والتكنولوجيا كانت كلية العلوم والتكنولوجيا ده ادى لانو هنالك كورسات تدرس فى الجزيرة لاتدرس فى الخرطوم مثل كورسات العلوم يعنى ممكن تقول انو جامعن بين العلوم والهندسة دى بتاهل الطالب انو يكون مجالات عملو متعددة اذ ا كان فى المعامل او العمليات الصناعية وكذلك بس المشكلة انو الدراسة فى الجزيرة بالعربى ودى بتتميز بيها الخرطوم انو بتدرس بالانجليزى وده مهم ليك كمهندس اما انا مع انى درست فى الجزيرة لكن لو خيرت لدرست فى الخرطوم لانها نسبة كورسات الهندسة اكبر من الجزيرة


----------



## elwathig (19 مايو 2009)

الامام المهدى جامعة ممتازة


----------



## وجدى الرشيد احمد (23 مايو 2009)

انا وجدي درسة هندسة مدنية جامعة الزعيم الازهري وجلست هذاء العام للشهادة السودانية واحب ان ادرس الهندسة الكيميائية جامعة الجزيرة ادعو الي اخوكم بالنجاح


----------



## ابوالضحي (27 مايو 2010)

الترتيب ١_جامعة الخرطوم ٢_جامعة الامام المهدي _٣_جامعة البحر الاحمر _٤_جامعة الجزيرة لان الجزيرة اقرب للعلوم من الهندسة


----------



## نادر8000 (28 مايو 2010)

وماذا اختار حربي


----------



## الفاضل مهدي (23 يونيو 2010)

في اعتقادي اجمل جامعة تدرس هي السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا وذلك للامكانيات التي تملكها الجامعه في مجال المعامل وغيرها


----------

